# Just arrived...'The Great Blue'.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As regulars here will know, I tend to favour scarce watch models these days, Seiko in particular. Whilst idly trawling the internet a couple of weeks ago and putting one of my regular searches into ebay for 7T32 models…one of my favourite Seiko calibres, something that I'd never seen before caught my eye.

It was a Seiko 'The Great Blue', 7T32-6N40, model No. SDWG11P. I'd never even heard of the 'Great Blue' line of watches….not surprising, as they were only made from 2001-2002, and although not a JDM watch seem to have been mainly for Asian issue. The distinguishing feature of the Great Blue is its iridescent, blue dial, which glitters like an Omega megaquartz stardust dial. It was made in several variants, from simple date only models, to chronographs using the 7T32 and the later 7T62 movements, and the top of the range models had the 5J22 Kinetic movement. Not much seems to have been written about the Great Blue…in fact the only real info I could glean from a Google search was a blog by 'Quartzimodo' from several years ago, and I must acknowledge that most of the info I have mentioned here comes from that blog. That Google search also threw up a post by @kevkojak from 2014, who had managed to find a different model to mine.

This particular one was advertised as in near new condition, and came with all its boxes and papers. Dating to Feb. 2002, it would have been one of the last 7T32s. While only WR to 100m, it boasts the usual easily set alarm that doubles as a second time zone tracker, and an internal rotating bezel. Both the hand set crown at 3 and the bezel crown at 9 are anodised a lovely deep blue colour. Unusually for Seiko, this watch has a sapphire crystal. The dial has the usual 7T32 layout, with elapsed minutes at the top, seconds at 9 and the alarm at 6. The dial also displays meridian lines as you would find on a globe, which adds to its intrigue. The bracelet is integrated, and solid.

Very happy to have picked this one up….I would describe this watch as NOS…It doesn't look as though it's ever been worn as there isn't a mark on it. The one drawback as eagle eyed members may have noticed is that the bracelet is missing a couple of links, which are no longer available and the fold over clasp is very short. As it's integrated, I can't put a different strap/bracelet on it. I can't actually do the bracelet up at the moment, but a clasp extender from Cousins will sort that out. I've never seen another one apart from Kev's on the Watch forum since I've been here (9 years), but if members have one like it or one of the other Great Blue watches, please post them. Incidentally, although called 'The Great Blue', Seiko also made some versions in white.

Some pics.

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180414_103019.jpg.1920c72f4a2a9072f59d7aafa7b27895.jpg[/IMG]



















Blue anodised crowns at 3 and 9.

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="102.92"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180414_113405.jpg.e85dd650b907456c7d2d89ca35f0b519.jpg[/IMG]

The short clasp on the integrated bracelet.

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="94.19"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180414_113739.jpg.1a9113a84e59cb8f6aea3e814ecebf73.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="81.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180512_081139.jpg.4c1edcf0b74d7989de3a7b0a53a9a770.jpg[/IMG]

Wrist shot...

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="89.50"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180512_081347.jpg.191607b0e6bd7dbfc72c80004159edee.jpg[/IMG]

Lume shot...

[IMG alt="Seiko 'The Great Blue'" data-ratio="86.25"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.20180414_113137.jpg.a8cc7b4d1bfbe08fd3b983754acf1a96.jpg[/IMG]

A white version of the same watch.

[IMG alt="Image result for Seiko the great blue" data-ratio="150.00"]https://quartzimodo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/sdwg07p.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A lot of watch Rog......enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Lovely addition well worth the search


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

There's yet another based in Italy advertised as new with tags: SDWG11P1


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely addition.

I like the markers.

Enjoy.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Oooo nice, I like that. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It looks fantastic and well worth the wait! What size is it please?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's 39mm, Phil.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

That is one crazy dial colour! Lovely, but crazy. I'd find myself getting happily distracted by it every time I checked the time 

Enjoy,

J


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

That is stunning, absolutely stunning. I love that watch so much! Those pictures are great to show it off! Fabulous lume too. Enjoy wearing it, but I know you will! :king:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm personally not in to chrono's, but I am into Seiko's. That,s a lovely coloured blue on the face of that watch. Iv'e never seen one like it before. Congratulations on a lovely find, especially with original box and documents.

Regards, Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

More buttons than a 17th Century Long Coat .. very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Andy300 said:


> More buttons than a 17th Century Long Coat .. very nice :thumbsup:


 The 7T32 was famous for all its buttons, the top two being used to start/stop the chrono. (Right to start and stop, left to reset) The bottom left is used to set the alarm in conjunction with the small crown at 4. This model has an extra crown at 9 to operate the internal bezel. In 2002, the 7T32 was replaced by the 7T62 which did away with the buttons on the LH side...however, many enthusiasts complained that this made the watches more difficult to use, especially the setting of the alarm.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice find! Looks very good quality mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks decent, good addition, congrats.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the dial effect. Well done on a great purchase


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a lovely looking Seiko , the dial is a very nice shade of blue . Congrats on a fine looking addition .


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

That's a great find, and a great looking watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well Roger, it`s certainly not my cup of tea but if you like it that`s all that matters :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

That's an awesome find. I have a weakness for 90s Seiko watches - so much nicer than the modern ones.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Top find Roger, that exact watch was my "Grail" for a good long while!

I've had 4 of the Great Blue models now (three of them were the 7T62 models and one was a 5M43 kinetic) and written a fair bit about them across various forums, I thought I had done a write up on here but can't find it so perhaps not.

They are pretty scarce and not many people really know about them, but they were another one of the little experimental lines Seiko kicked out in the late 1990's following on from the "Age of Discovery" pieces they produced in the mid 90's. Huge collectors market within the hardcore Seiko set, the last one I parted with went on ebay at about 6pm on a Friday evening and had sold within ten minutes to a guy in the States. Decent money, but there is still a pang of sellers remorse there...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Top find Roger, that exact watch was my "Grail" for a good long while!
> 
> I've had 4 of the Great Blue models now (three of them were the 7T62 models and one was a 5M43 kinetic) and written a fair bit about them across various forums, I thought I had done a write up on here but can't find it so perhaps not.
> 
> They are pretty scarce and not many people really know about them, but they were another one of the little experimental lines Seiko kicked out in the late 1990's following on from the "Age of Discovery" pieces they produced in the mid 90's. Huge collectors market within the hardcore Seiko set, the last one I parted with went on ebay at about 6pm on a Friday evening and had sold within ten minutes to a guy in the States. Decent money, but there is still a pang of sellers remorse there...


 Thanks for the info, Kev. You did a write up back in 2014 when you got your first one, and although I can't find it via a search here, Google threw it up when I asked about The Great Blue.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90798-seiko-great-blue-chronograph/&do=embed


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, nice one Rog :thumbsup: That's a beauty, and it's always nice to have something a bit different from the norm. I doubt you will see anyone else wearing the same watch.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Could you kindly tell me what the measurements are please? Specifically, case-size and lug-to-lug measurement (if you can call them lugs!). Thanks in advance.

I have to say again, it's a stunning watch!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

That's just great Roger, now I have another Seiko to lust after! :huh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like that ,Rog. You can now send me my blue urchin back you've had it long enough now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't care what other members say about you behind your back. You have questionable great taste.









:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

russelk said:


> Could you kindly tell me what the measurements are please? Specifically, case-size and lug-to-lug measurement (if you can call them lugs!). Thanks in advance.
> 
> I have to say again, it's a stunning watch!


 The watch is 39mm across, Russel, but there are no lugs...the bracelet is integrated to the case, so can't be changed. Just to make things more difficult at the clasp end, Seiko made the links at 17mm, where most bracelets are in even numbers such as 16 or 18mm. I mentioned above that I would need a clasp extender to lengthen the bracelet...I've had to order a 16 and an 18mm to see which will fit best...17mm aren't available. Will update when they arrive from Cousins...I may have to do a bit of tweaking...


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The watch is 39mm across, Russel, but there are no lugs...the bracelet is integrated to the case, so can't be changed. Just to make things more difficult at the clasp end, Seiko made the links at 17mm, where most bracelets are in even numbers such as 16 or 18mm. I mentioned above that I would need a clasp extender to lengthen the bracelet...I've had to order a 16 and an 18mm to see which will fit best...17mm aren't available. Will update when they arrive from Cousins...I may have to do a bit if tweaking...


 Thanks Rog. That's a dainty watch then, and the 17mm links make it daintier still. I had my eye on the other one of these on sale from Italy but will have a think about the size. I'm fine with the 39mm by the way, a few of mine are 38mm, but the narrow bracelet gives me pause for thought. I recently acquired an Omega Speedmaster Date which is also a 39mm watch with bracelet that tapers from 18-16mm and I do find the links to be bordering on too narrow. Is the bracelet 17mm wide all the way or is it even narrower at the buckle?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

russelk said:


> Thanks Rog. That's a dainty watch then, and the 17mm links make it daintier still. I had my eye on the other one of these on sale from Italy but will have a think about the size. I'm fine with the 39mm by the way, a few of mine are 38mm, but the narrow bracelet gives me pause for thought. I recently acquired an Omega Speedmaster Date which is also a 39mm watch with bracelet that tapers from 18-16mm and I do find the links to be bordering on too narrow. Is the bracelet 17mm wide all the way or is it even narrower at the buckle?


 Sorry, Russel, I quoted the bracelet width at the clasp. At the case, it's 20.5mm, and it gently tapers to 17mm at the clasp. The Italian one is quite a bit more than I paid for mine, but you will probably get the complete bracelet.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, Russel, I quoted the bracelet width at the clasp. At the case, it's 20.5mm, and it gently tapers to 17mm at the clasp. The Italian one is quite a bit more than I paid for mine, but you will probably get the complete bracelet.


 Ah, thanks for clearing that up, and it now sounds pretty much perfect! Yes the Italian one is a lot pricier than I would have liked, but then again this is a rather unique watch with very little chance of coming up for sale again in the near future. I'll mull over it for a while. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

russelk said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up, and it now sounds pretty much perfect! Yes the Italian one is a lot pricier than I would have liked, but then again this is a rather unique watch with very little chance of coming up for sale again in the near future. I'll mull over it for a while. Thanks again for the info.


 That's exactly why I bought my one...even with the short bracelet.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Re-visiting this thread, something I hadn't picked up on earlier is that the internal bezel has applied markers and numerals. I don't think I have ever seen that on an internal bezel, especially on one where the watch is sub 40mm? I think it definitely adds to the appearance of the watch, but is this unique to this watch or Seiko?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caller. said:


> Re-visiting this thread, something I hadn't picked up on earlier is that the internal bezel has applied markers and numerals. I don't think I have ever seen that on an internal bezel, especially on one where the watch is sub 40mm? I think it definitely adds to the appearance of the watch, but is this unique to this watch or Seiko?


 They're not actually applied, Phil, rather moulded into the plastic bezel, and being raised, give the impression of being applied.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> They're not actually applied, Phil, rather moulded into the plastic bezel, and being raised, give the impression of being applied.


 Still look good though and not something I have seen before. Looks a watch that just keeps on giving! :thumbsup:


----------

